# هل تنصحوني بدراسة هندسة الإلكترونيات أم الهندسة المدنية



## المهندس حربي (29 مارس 2010)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
انا طالب ثانوية توجيهي (اخر سنة في الثانوية ) في مملكة البحرين هل تنصحوني بدراسة هندسة الإلكترونيات أم الهندسة المدنية؟ ولماذا؟ وهل المهندس الإلكتروني هو نفسه مهندس الإتصالات وماذا تنصحون الرجاء الرد بسرعة لأن التقديم للجامعة بدأ .مع جزيل الشكر والإحترام*​


----------



## العبادي_079 (20 أبريل 2010)

*تحية طيبة وبعد ,,

أخي العزيز كل تخصص على حدى انا مهندس اتصالات والكترونيات وهو تخصص رائع وجميل جدا ً , الهندسة المدنية رائعه وجميله ايضا ً ,قبل ان تقوم بدراست اي تخصص يجب ان تقرا عنه وتعرف ما هي الوظائف التي يمكن ان يوهلها لك كل تخصص وتختار , انا انصح بالالكترونيات والاتصالات , اما بالنسبة لمردود المادي فهذه ارزاق وكلها بيد الله عز وجل , وان شكرتم لازيدنكم , صدق الله العظيم *


----------



## محمد بكاب (23 أبريل 2010)

السلام عليكم تحية طيبة جميع الهندسات مجالها طيب انا مهندس الالكترونات قسم الاتصالات ولكن الامر الاخير ليكانصحك بصلاة الاستخارة


----------

